# Man sues wife, wins $120k after their 'ugly' baby is born



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2012)

> Divorces are never pretty, but this one is pretty ugly. A man from northern China divorced and sued his wife for being ugly. He won $120,000 in the lawsuit and has once again made the world question the validity of phrases like ?marriage? and ?love?.
> 
> The northern Chinese man, Jian Feng, married his wife and was reportedly absolutely in love with her. Soon, as will happen, she became pregnant and gave birth to a baby girl, which was when the problems arose for Feng.
> 
> ...





Source:


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow...I thought this was actually going to be an American suit...but wow China just done and broke the mold.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]07So_lJQyqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2012)

Person feeling in the article is obvious.


----------



## .44 (Oct 26, 2012)

"Presumably male"?

Get this sexist opinion piece out of here.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 26, 2012)

Hope he is ordered to pay child support. Ugly or not that's his kid.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 26, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So awesome. Funniest thing since the Biebier thread.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Enclave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, I assume the picture in that article is the baby in question?  If so, it looks like a baby.  All babies look kinda ugly.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 26, 2012)

Looked at a picture of the baby; she's not even ugly.  Still pretty hilarious that he made so much money from his ex wife.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> Hope he is ordered to pay child support. Ugly or not that's his kid.



Who wants to pay for an ugly kid?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2012)

I have seen uglier kids. This is overreacting. Divorcing is fine. Getting that much money is just ridiculous.


----------



## PrimalRage (Oct 26, 2012)

soulnova said:


> I have seen uglier kids. This is overreacting. Divorcing is fine. Getting that much money is just ridiculous.



Him getting any money out of this _at all_ is ridiculous. If anything he should shell out money for possibly traumatizing the poor kid when she finds out about this (and can comprehend it).


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2012)

Fair play.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2012)

PrimalRage said:


> Him getting any money out of this _at all_ is ridiculous. If anything he should shell out money for possibly traumatizing the poor kid when she finds out about this (and can comprehend it).



Give this guy an _*Id 10 T*_ award.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 26, 2012)

This is a breakthrough for the Human race.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 26, 2012)

Does it make me a complete asshole that I find this incredibly hilarious?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2012)

~King of Heroes~ said:


> Does it make me a complete asshole that I find this incredibly hilarious?



Your set is already doing that job for you.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

I knew it was either Chinese or Japanese the minute I saw the Title. In America it would be the Woman suing the husband.

The woman was deceptive and deserved to pay, I can't not agree with Feng and the judge on this.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 26, 2012)

The baby isn't ugly.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 26, 2012)

All babies are ugly.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

The Baby




Lovely said:


> The baby isn't ugly.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

The mother 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Daughter pictured in my previous post.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 26, 2012)

The lips are not proportional, but she looks like she could be pretty when a bit older. At least its not ugly enough to sue your wife over.

Edit: The wife was not very attractive though, I agree.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 26, 2012)

Bishop said:


> I knew it was either Chinese or Japanese the minute I saw the Title. In America it would be the Woman suing the husband.
> 
> The woman was deceptive and deserved to pay, I can't not agree with Feng and the judge on this.



Not true, this would've happened any where but America, where the law exists to protect women; the whole society is convinced that men are evil, creepy, dirty, and as such women are always victims until proven with numerous pieces of evidence that men just might be a victim. The women are just babies wrapped in cotton wool. Think about it... when a mass murder occurs, nobody even cares about the lolmen, they report deaths something like this: 500 people are shot dead, including 30 women and 5 children.. they don't give a shit about mens death.  as they are... how Rambo says "expendable" because all men are big and tough two metre tall war machines, right?


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2012)

What the fuck?

That baby is still, HIS child. The baby is not even *UGLY*.

God, I could care LESS if my wife had plastic surgery at some point and the child had came out looking different. I would STILL think our child was _beautiful_. 

The fuck...is wrong with him.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Not true, this would've happened any where but America, where the law exists to protect women; the whole society is convinced that men are evil, creepy, dirty, and as such women are always victims until proven with numerous pieces of evidence that men just might be a victim. The women are just babies wrapped in cotton wool. Think about it... when a mass murder occurs, nobody even cares about the lolmen, they report deaths something like this: 500 people are shot dead, including 30 women and 5 children.. they don't give a shit about mens death.  as they are... how Rambo says "expendable" because all men are big and tough two metre tall war machines, right?



Exactly, and you just proved my point; if this were in Amuricca, it would have been the woman suing and winning.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2012)

The man is a jerk.  The baby is probably going to grow up to be an amazingly pretty lady.  Babies are "ugly" because they are round cheeked babies.  He is an idiot.

Edit:  forgot to say that kids commonly look like their* father*.


pekpekpek


----------



## drache (Oct 26, 2012)

well at least America doesn't have all the stupid...yet


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> The man is a jerk.  The baby is probably going to grow up to be an amazingly pretty lady.  Babies are "ugly" because they are round cheeked babies.  He is an idiot.
> 
> Edit:  forgot to say that kids commonly look like their* father*.


She did some big time deceiving, I would divorce someone over that also. As for him being stupid: He got away scott free on the divorce plus 120 grand....that's winning! 


drache said:


> well at least America doesn't have all the stupid...yet



Yet


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2012)

The thing that makes me mad the second time I even glance at the title is that the man SUED THE MOTHER OF HIS CHILD!  Doesn't the country care about the wellbeing of the children?  Isn't that the point of "communism"?  Or is it because *she is a girl*?

Bishop, having plastic surgery is not decieving.  He is forgetting the child is half his own looks/dna.

drace, America does not have "all the stupid" America is just more honest (and celebratory) about it


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> The thing that makes me mad the second time I even glance at the title is that the man SUED THE MOTHER OF HIS CHILD!  Doesn't the country care about the wellbeing of the children?  Isn't that the point of "communism"?  Or is it because *she is a girl*?
> 
> Bishop, having plastic surgery is not decieving.  He is forgetting the child is half his own looks/dna.



First off, the deception is not informing the man who proposed to you that you had extensive surgery; you can't even justify that- it's grounds for a divorce.

Second, you don't have to want to be the parent of the child; happens all the time. If he chooses not to be in the baby's life, that's his choice.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Oct 26, 2012)

Seems quite reasonable. She had extensive plastic surgery and didn't tell her husband. People pick their wives based on appearance to some degree. Her lie means his baby is not as good looking as he thought it would be.

Pathetic, yes. Unreasonable? No.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2012)

Bishop said:


> First off, the deception is not informing the man who proposed to you that you had extensive surgery; you can't even justify that- it's grounds for a divorce.
> 
> Second, you don't have to want to be the parent of the child; happens all the time. If he chooses not to be in the baby's life, that's his choice.



Then why SUE her?  You are depriving your unwanted baby money she could use to live a good life.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2012)

It is actually grounds for a divorce, it's just what the father did is so damn petty...


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Then why SUE her?  You are depriving your unwanted baby money she could use to live a good life.



Ummm, the mother isn't necessarily broke. In some capacity, the gov't will step in to help the baby; if the mother decides to keep it. We don't know if the mother will keep it (thousands of baby girls are sent off for adoption every year in China), so let's not be too assuming. He sued her for time lost, money spent. He spent a good amount on the wedding, on courting her, and he spent energy and time he will never get back on her.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Oct 26, 2012)

The baby has a fat doughy-looking face, but ALL babies have fat doughy faces. Doesn't help that her expression is really droopy like she's half asleep.....blame the photographer for that.... She wouldn't win a "beautiful baby" contest, but she's not uglier than most other babies or anything


I think the wife did deceive the husband, since your natural looks are inherited. What if she'd had a cleft lip or other congenital deformity? The baby has a good chance of inheriting something like that, so it's deceitful not to tell beforehand. 

If she's had plastic surgery because she'd been in an accident or something, then it wouldn't be deceitful. Still really nasty of the guy. Why did he marry the woman, just for her looks? How awful for the baby  

What does the guy look like? The baby must look something like him, because she doesn't look just like the woman's "before" picture


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> Why did he marry the woman, just for her looks? How awful for the baby
> 
> What does the guy look like? The baby must look something like him, because she doesn't look just like the woman's "before" picture



Men go after women mainly for their appearance in the beginning- this is also a big ticket item for the guy; finding out that he was deceived on this is embarrassing. 

As for the papa's pic, I was looking for it but can't seem to find it on google.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> The thing that makes me mad the second time I even glance at the title is that the man SUED THE MOTHER OF HIS CHILD!  Doesn't the country care about the wellbeing of the children?  Isn't that the point of "communism"?  Or is it because *she is a girl*?
> 
> Bishop, having plastic surgery is not decieving.  He is forgetting the child is half his own looks/dna.
> 
> drace, America does not have "all the stupid" America is just more honest (and celebratory) about it



What kills me with laughter is that he'd sue the child if he could.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry, I laughed. I imagined a chinese man telling a chinese woman that their chinese baby didn't look like them, and I can't help but laugh and find that so unlikely


----------



## Cromer (Oct 26, 2012)

I find that I'm both appalled by the man's pettiness, and sympathetic to his anger.
Unfortunately for him, the baby tips the scale firmly towards appalled. So your wife was a deceitful bitch. Grounds for a breakup, sure. (I realize I'm making assumptions here but it seems like he's basically abandoned his kid as well.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 26, 2012)

We don't know if he's abandoning his kid. Divorce =/= abandoning kid. He may still take care of it and there is no indication that he will avoid the child.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 26, 2012)

the marriage is a good investment for the man, it seems


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 26, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I'm sorry, I laughed. I imagined a chinese man telling a chinese woman that their chinese baby didn't look like them, and I can't help but laugh and find that so unlikely



 Chris Tucker will be proud!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2012)

Of course he did.


----------



## EJ (Oct 27, 2012)

Bishop said:


> We don't know if he's abandoning his kid. Divorce =/= abandoning kid. He may still take care of it and there is no indication that he will avoid the child.



He caused a big commotion over something petty, and regarded the child as "ugly", and is suing the mother for over 100k. 

The child is in the right if they want nothing to do with the father in the future.


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2012)

what a piece of shit


----------



## CrimsonRex (Oct 27, 2012)

Take that baby and raise it while having it wear a iron mask ala DOOM.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> He caused a big commotion over something petty, and regarded the child as "ugly", and is suing the mother for over 100k.
> 
> The child is in the right if they want nothing to do with the father in the future.



That's basically what he wants. He'll facepalm himself if she becomes a millionaire.


----------



## Forces (Oct 27, 2012)

This is old news


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 27, 2012)

My reaction to that article.



Followed up by the unpopular opinion: All babies are ugly.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know if this is sad or just ridiculous or both  

The poor Baby,when she grows up she will probably find her self very ugly.


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2012)

This is so pathetic. I'd like to see a picture of that guy to see how fugly he looks like as well


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 27, 2012)

Villain said:


> I don't know if this is sad or just ridiculous or both
> 
> The poor Baby,when she grows up she will probably find her self very ugly.



Don't worry about it, you know that this girl is going to get huge cosmetic (as would many humans) changes in about 20 years time, so her life will be ok, I guess. Moreover, she might very well be able to completely change her entire body thus becoming half a droid. Besides, the world is becoming such a pussy that merely looking at her would be grounds for a Judge Dredd to send away all the meanies to a maximum security prison like one of those in the Fortress movie. 

Or... maybe I've been watching too many videos on future technology.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2012)

asshole         .


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 27, 2012)

by baby standards its not that ugly. and while i agree with your point aizen about america, i must disagree with your view on the generalization. even if not all men are two metre tall war machines. the (physically) stronger should protect the (physically) weaker. it is a true generalization that men tend to be stronger than women and children. because the fact that 465 men died supplemented by 30 women and five children jsut implies how much worse the situation was than if only men had died. it should be common ettiquette for men to treat women like queens and children like prince's/princesses. not to say spoil them or belittle their usefullness to society. but to consider their lives> ours. as that has always been the generally natural response to it.

but i do agree that when it comes to the law, men should not be suspected of crimes more than women for any more reason than physical ability. since women tend to egt "special treatment" in our courts today.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 27, 2012)

igeku somrazunta said:


> by baby standards its not that ugly. and while i agree with your point aizen about america, i must disagree with your view on the generalization. even if not all men are two metre tall war machines. the (physically) stronger should protect the (physically) weaker.



No, that's not what should happen, since that defeats the purpose of freedom. That's like me telling all women to stay in a kitchen until I say so... I don't think you will fully grasp the meaning of this, but that's not my problem.



> it is a true generalization that men tend to be stronger than women and children.



This doesn't matter even a bit. In this day and age, people shouldn't be judged by their genders or age. But I'll apply logic instead of generalisations. Logic says a retarded 20 year old man is more vulnerable than a 13 year old girl. Logic says a 19 year old man is not as intellectually capable as a mature 30 year old woman in a fighter plane. Logic says many things. However, I'd rather make decisions based on individuals rather than meaningless social constructs such as 'groups' that you speak of. 



> because the fact that 465 men died supplemented by 30 women and five children jsut implies how much worse the situation was than if only men had died. it should be common ettiquette for men to treat women like queens and children like prince's/princesses.



We're not living in that century. A man should not be obliged to treat women as anything but an equal and vice versa. Why should a man treat a woman better than he treats his fellow man? And if a man must treat a woman like a queen then she must be secure enough to treat him like a king.



> not to say spoil them or belittle their usefullness to society. but to consider their *lives> ours. *as that has always been the generally natural response to it.



WUT? You're a man? :amazed Either way, I disagree and I have presented perfectly good reasons for it.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 27, 2012)

This is good! Back in the old days when a baby was ugly you'd just drop it down a nearby well. I'm glad to see that we're making progress.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2012)

igeku somrazunta said:


> by baby standards its not that ugly. and while i agree with your point aizen about america, i must disagree with your view on the generalization. even if not all men are two metre tall war machines. the (physically) stronger should protect the (physically) weaker. it is a true generalization that men tend to be stronger than women and children. because the fact that 465 men died supplemented by 30 women and five children jsut implies how much worse the situation was than if only men had died. it should be common ettiquette for men to treat women like queens and children like prince's/princesses. not to say spoil them or belittle their usefullness to society. but to consider their lives> ours. as that has always been the generally natural response to it.
> 
> but i do agree that when it comes to the law, men should not be suspected of crimes more than women for any more reason than physical ability. since women tend to egt "special treatment" in our courts today.



Most of this is incorrect. Not in today's world, sorry friend.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope he didn't shout around the baby! mad If he makes the baby cry... I'll... I'll... just rant about it a lot, I guess!  What if the mother now hates the baby?


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 27, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I'm sorry, I laughed. I imagined a chinese man telling a chinese woman that their chinese baby didn't look like them, and I can't help but laugh and find that so unlikely





The guy is a dick though. Sure I can understand divorcing the woman because she decieved him big time and I can understand that the baby isn't looking as he though it would be but to go this far and knowing that this child is the cause of this divorce makes you a dick and espically the reason. The baby isn't even ugly.


----------



## Meoky59 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is pathetic. Yes, she probably should have told him about her surgery, but he didn't have to sue at all, especially not for as much as he did.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Oct 28, 2012)

I can understand why the guy would be pissed. But the money thing is dumb.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2012)

The Great One said:


> I can understand why the guy would be pissed. But the money thing is dumb.



Not really. He invested time and energy into her that he will never get back. In China, it is the custom for the man to pay for the wedding, so he also had that on his tab, plus the other gifts he may have bought her. I don't think this is dumb or greedy in the least.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

This is funny as hell.


----------



## Luna (Oct 28, 2012)

All I can say about this is poor baby.


----------



## Plague (Oct 28, 2012)

He sounds like a jerk. Wow. lol


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 28, 2012)

So did he name this baby Sum' ting Wong?


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 28, 2012)

Chelydra said:


> So did he name this baby Sum' ting Wong?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2012)

LOL at the people saying it's okay for him to sue.

He sued over having an ugly baby. How dumb is that. Sure he was deceived and all this dumb shit but the child is still his. He should have just divorced her and moved on with his life. He just sounds like a superficial bitch and it would be so funny if he looked like pure shit himself. lol


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2012)

Normality said:


> LOL at the people saying it's okay for him to sue.
> 
> He sued over having an ugly baby. How dumb is that. Sure he was deceived and all this dumb shit but the child is still his. He should have just divorced her and moved on with his life. He just sounds like a superficial bitch and it would be so funny if he looked like pure shit himself. lol



Though you wrap your post in "lol"s, you seem purtty angry at him


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2012)

Mael said:


> Wow...I thought this was actually going to be an American suit...but wow China just done and broke the mold.



Well, to be fair to the people calling themselves Chinese nowadays, that horrid little toad of a man Mao Tse Tung destroyed 4000 years of cultural identity, so the people who still live over there don't really have any guiding moral principles or identity any more.


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 28, 2012)

Hes in the wrong about the baby. If I were him I'd try to keep the baby for myself but that wife needs to go. He had every right to know the truth about her the moment things got serious.


----------



## monafifia (Oct 28, 2012)

That baby wasn't even ugly 

It's a pretty horrible excuse to sue someone


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2012)

Once again lads, we can assume he will also take care of the baby as it did not say he would leave the baby; by law he has to be there no matter if it's a divorce or not.


----------



## 2Broken (Oct 28, 2012)

As far as I can tell this man was not justified in suing his wife and the fact that he got 120k dollars is just........


----------



## Cromer (Oct 28, 2012)

Does Chinese law even have such a statute, Bishop?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 28, 2012)

From what I'm getting is, it's stupid this guy took money away from his wife.

Then turn around and say it's ok for the ex-wives to take half of a man's earnings even if she didn't contribute.

Hypocrisy at it's finest everyone


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## 2Broken (Oct 28, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> From what I'm getting is, it's stupid this guy took money away from his wife.
> 
> Then turn around and say it's ok for the ex-wives to take half of a man's earnings even if she didn't contribute.
> 
> Hypocrisy at it's finest everyone



Cannot speak for anyone else, but I think both are stupid.


----------



## lucky (Oct 29, 2012)

chanced upon the pictures.

*Before: *


*After:*


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 29, 2012)

lucky said:


> chanced upon the pictures.
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> ...



bama

I suspect there are people who still think she's hot in the first pic.   

AT least she wasn't as bad as Alvida was, so that's something...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> The baby isn't ugly.



Nope, she's just a girl.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 30, 2012)

No Stephen Lynch references yet? Allow me: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCXr3ahxlvw[/YOUTUBE]
The father must've thought something like this...


----------

